# touch up paint



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd stop into your local dealer with your VIN handy, and let them look it up. GM changed the name on the colors. The tube of touchup paint I bought was differently named than the paint listed on my car's window sticker. The paint inside was the same, though, and matched perfectly.


----------



## garytrumbley (Nov 22, 2012)

was the colour you got from dealer
blue granite metallic?
I got the paint code from
the glove box and
got paint from carquest


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

garytrumbley said:


> was the colour you got from dealer
> blue granite metallic?
> I got the paint code from
> the glove box and
> got paint from carquest


Doesn't always work. I tried doing this for a VG sharkfin and the paint code in my glovebox is for Blue Granite Metallic, not Black Granite Metallic. I went to my dealership's parts department and got the correct code.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, as previously stated, just head on over to your dealership with your registration. They'll look up the paint code/grab you the touchup paint. One of the first things I did with the car for instances like this! 

If you don't know, the touchup pens are both a pen and a brush incase you have a bigger area that needs to be worked with. Uncap for pen, unscrew for brush.

Just a note on the pen portion - be sure to keep it clean. I did not do that with mine and the pen portion no longer works (and you don't want to be dragging metal against a scratch... just will make things worse).


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have a BAD door ding(no dent just a nice chunck of paint gone) and was wondering about trying to fix it. does this touch up stuff work and look good or is it tacky looking?? not that the bare metal looks any better...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> i have a BAD door ding(no dent just a nice chunck of paint gone) and was wondering about trying to fix it. does this touch up stuff work and look good or is it tacky looking?? not that the bare metal looks any better...


It's the paint they use to paint your car. I wouldn't use the worst tacky; maybe just not _profession_. If you want a good finish, you'll have to buy a clearcoat kit. You'd touch up, wetsand, clearcoat and it will blend in pretty well on relatively small sizes.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Thought I'd share a site listing the touch up paint codes and colors. Some of the color names are not correct, like the Black Granite Metallic being called "Carbon Flash Metallic", but it should be easy to figure out.

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Touch Up Paint Colors

Also, a word from experience, if you have a metallic paint (such as black granite metallic), it is best to spray or brush/dab the paint on a little dry. If the paint is wet the metallic flakes/color will sink in to itself and the paint will become a dull color without any metallic look to it. This is true for full paint jobs as well as touch ups.


----------



## retiredcop52 (Oct 2, 2014)

So what is the paint code for 2012, blue granite metallic?


----------

